# TOG's Zbrush



## ThatOtherGuy

Hey peeps, been working on some zbrush stuff. It's for a game that I am trying to develop. Right now this buddy is a rough draft, much more work needs to be done. Worked on him for about an a hour. Used zspheres for the base then went straight to dyamesh.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Cool start, 
not sure about the calfs on the inside if his/its legs i think they should be a touch lower. Also maybe increase the head size a little it looks thin. One last thing is the head and neck area from the side looks too up right. It may look like them in the sketches/designs but to me I think it would look better with the head lower down and almost hunched at the neck 

Keep it up!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> *It may look like them in the sketches/designs* but to me I think it would look better with the head lower down and almost hunched at the neck
> 
> Keep it up!


My alien thought process does not compute with the idea of sketching before sculpting. 

Anyways, zbrush crashed on my last model thus costing me two hours of work! Thus I pulled out a remake from my ass. This one is at a poly level of 850k. Not planning to add super detail yet since I want to work on another one and take a rest from this guy.










Forgive the half assed three view, zbrush doesn't have a nifty and useful plug in for that kind of stuff.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Oh sweet jesus on a pogo stick, it has been a while since I've dumped some shit on here. Well here's some stuff that I have been working on either recently or from the past year.

Character I had to work on in class (Incomplete and don't give a fuck about finishing):







This guy is a remake of the first guy I posted in this thread. He's for a side project but in the end I feel I should redo him over again.







Another dude that I am currently working on. Like him so far. Belongs in the same setting as the wolf-horse-man-dude.





And now for some brigandine vests!


----------



## Djinn24

Love the vests, the others are some interesting ideas.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here's a guy in progress for a medieval 2 mod.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

More crap. These are from last week.

Note: shadows are from the rendering process in Zbrush. As of now, I have no idea how to change the lighting without screwing it up.



















First time Polypainting my textures instead of using photos


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here's a game character I've been working on recently. I've entered the stage of retopologizing him for texturing and baking off other maps.






Here was a head I started on earlier, but was distracted by a block of cheese before I was finished. He kinda looks like a caveman to me.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Oh boy, haven't updated this in while...





Here's the Verold Link: http://studio.verold.com/projects/52c3752bfc074c020000004a

Gladiator:









Here's a beta render in color!



Oh look, some heads I did a long time ago...



Here's the Verold link: http://studio.verold.com/projects/53027b70c373fc02000006c6

And here are some custom levels I did in UDK!














And that's all folks!


----------



## Vaz

This is pretty fucking amazing tbh.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Thanks mate, I appreciate the comment.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

It's been two hundred million years since I've posted anything. Here's some recent stuff, nothing to special:









The soldier dude took me a about a week and a half and he is 100% full animation capable! The helmet only about a half hour.

If you have any comments or questions, just shoot it.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I'M A ROBOT! BEEP BOOP BEEP


----------

